# Can't run Norton Antivirus Live Update



## maryloue (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to this site and am not sure if I am posting properly. 

I'm trying to run live update on my Norton Anti Virus Corp Ed. 9.0. I never had trouble in the past. When I try to run it, it tells me that it failed and I should check my internet connection. I've even tried launching my browser and running it and it still won't work. 

I even uninstalled it and reinstalled it and still can't get it to update. I ran the various spyware programs like spybot, pest patrol, and Adaware and it came back fine. Been trying to figure this out for a couple of days now and am very frustrated. Does anyone out ther know what to do?

Thanks
MLE


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what firewall? Try disabling it and see if you can run live update. 

Also if you uninstall nortons again try using nortons removal tool.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------

